# 2000 maxima 5spd high rpm problem



## russellwc1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I recently bought a 2000 maxima 5spd. I noticed that when I am on the highway in 5th gear the RPMs seem a little high. If I am going around 75mph the tachometer is at about 3700rpms. I am not sure if this is normal or if something needs to be fixed on my car.
-Thank You


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Are you sure youre not in 3rd?


----------



## russellwc1 (Apr 26, 2007)

mf05ser said:


> Are you sure youre not in 3rd?


Im in 5th gear at 75mph its more at 3300rpms


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

IIRC they're geared so 5th gear is about 2500rpm @ 65mph (or was it 60mph?), so 3300rpm @ 75mph would sound about right.

Have you bothered to calculate the gearing with actual vehicle speed? I'd do it now but I'm too lazy to google all the figures.


----------

